

30 Resources to Find Data For Your Apps - netvarun
http://flowingdata.com/2009/10/01/30-resources-to-find-the-data-you-need/

======
playhard
Also check out the answers in this Quora question
[http://www.quora.com/Data/Where-can-I-get-large-datasets-
ope...](http://www.quora.com/Data/Where-can-I-get-large-datasets-open-to-the-
public)

